# ...and the adventure begins



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi MP'ers.

I'm just getting to the end of my bubblelicious and northern lights grow,
I want to redesign my room.
Now I'm not sure where to begin. Here is a list of everything I have.

(3) 400w MH/HPS 
(2) 432w 8bulb T5 H.O 
(1) 240cfm 6in canfan.
(1) 108w 2bulb T5 H.O
A good supply of fox farms ocean Forrest and their nute line up.
I was previously using 1 400w and 1 432w in a 4x3x5 tent but I want something better. 
I'm thinking..
6'x6 addition. 
(2) 400w hps in a single 5ft cool tube
(1) '4 intake
(1) '6 out


I will have my '6 canfan on 100% because I plan on turning the 4x3 tent into a veg room for the clones under a 432 8bulb (4) 6500k (4) 3000k. And vented in with the other tent. 

I Plan on setting a mom closet up with the other T5 setup as well..
Starting to select genetics tonight..  I want something that will "knock your D*** in the dirt" as someone might say lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2012)

I do not think that using HPS and T5s together are your best use of your lights.  The HPS will need to be a foot or so from the canopy while the T5 needs to be within a couple of inches of the canopy.  I do know that there are some here that do it, but I believe the benefits are limited because of the different distances the plants need to be from the lights and the different penetrating power of the lights.  I think a 2 room set up is far better.  However, for a 6 x 6 room, you are going to need a minimum of 180,000 lumens.  Two 400W HPS are not going to be enough--you will need four.  In addition, I think that you are going to need more fan than a 240 cfm to keep a 6 x 6 room cool--this is without another 12 sq ft room being added to the mix.  I use a 448 cfm for a space just under 20 sq ft and it is not overkill by any means.

I never keep moms--I take clones from clones from clones.  I am not sure I really see a benefit to keeping moms.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I used the hps on top and the t5s on the side, rotating plants twice a day

Thanks for the reply THG, I keep getting my darn  numbers wrong.

.. I'll do the clone from clone. Much easier it seems.

So I primarly need 2 rooms. My flower room I want a '4.5x5ft. 
Two 400w appolo ballasts with the hortilux hps bulbs. 
Claiming 55k Lumens a piece that would leave me under lit by a cpl thousand lumens.. I'm fine with that.. Now would that be enough space for 10 flowering girls, 2-3 wk veg from clone?

My veg,clone room is going to have to be atleast 3x9 which will leave me close with two 4ft 8bulb T5s.. Going to try an fit 10-20 girls vegging with 20-40 clones..

I won't start for a month or so, going to start construction soon though.


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 27, 2012)

I used the hps on top and the t5s on the side, rotating plants twice a day

Thanks for the reply THG, I keep getting my darn  numbers wrong.

.. I'll do the clone from clone. Much easier it seems.

So I primarly need 2 rooms. My flower room I want a '4.5x5ft. 
Two 400w appolo ballasts with the hortilux hps bulbs. 
Claiming 55k Lumens a piece that would leave me under lit by a cpl thousand lumens.. I'm fine with that.. Now would that be enough space for 10 flowering girls, 2-3 wk veg from clone?

My veg,clone room is going to have to be atleast 3x9 which will leave me close with two 4ft 8bulb T5s.. Going to try an fit 10-20 girls vegging with 20-40 clones..

I won't start for a month or so, going to start construction soon though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's not good to have a veg room that is bigger than the flower room. You typically should have the veg room about half or 3/4 the size of the flower room as the flowering plants get bigger. If you have a bigger veg room it will not be long before you are up to your ears in plants and no more room to flower them


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks hush!

Always learning something new each day


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I learned that one the hard way


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 30, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> It's not good to have a veg room that is bigger than the flower room. You typically should have the veg room about half or 3/4 the size of the flower room as the flowering plants get bigger. If you have a bigger veg room it will not be long before you are up to your ears in plants and no more room to flower them


 
:yeahthat::goodposting: Think we all learned this one the hard way.




			
				bubba902 said:
			
		

> I used the hps on top and the t5s on the side, rotating plants twice a day
> 
> Thanks for the reply THG, I keep getting my darn numbers wrong.
> 
> ...


 

Flowering room 4.5' x 5' = 22.5 ft2(square feet)
Veg and cloning room 3' x 9' = 27ft2  
I would try to redesign my set up to have just the opposite

Post up a crude drawing and we can help you get you grow room set up right


----------

